# Prince George Relay for Life. DONATION INCENTIVE by Nicklfire!!!



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Relay For Life 2011 Prince George - General Donation

Just follow the link and donate to my cause! I will be walking the entire 24 hours by myself (and I suffer from chronic pain in my feet) and I will be strong for all those suffering/fighting/surviving cancer. My goal is $500!


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

bump for more donations. ive had one already! thank you!


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

nag nag nag... please donate!


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

if anyone can donate any amount, please help out. It's for cancer research! It does give 3 options to donate higher amounts, but that gives you a "title". Any amount can be chosen to donate in the bar below those 3 amounts.

edit:
Someone out there in internetland just made a very generous donation. THANK YOU!!!


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

free bump for a good cause.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

A good cause. Thanks, Katie.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Thank you so much for the recent donations! I am now at $160/500. Getting closer to the goal!


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

evening bump for a good cause


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

can i use paypal?


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

I'm not sure what canadian cancer society has set up... Donations don't come to me, they automatically go to cca ill see if I can figure it out.

edit:
it doesnt look like it. credit card only online.

http://www.relaybc.ca/faf/donorReg/donorPledge.asp?ievent=439307&supid=322016159#
You can go to that link, print out the form, and mail a cheque.

on another note, if you want to donate online and do not have a credit card, you could send the donation to me personally via paypal and I could make the donation via my credit card on your behalf, only problem is the fees get lost in there.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

bumping for the eve...


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

bump for more donation for the Canadian Cancer Society!! Come on everyone, every penny counts!


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

what's your paypal address, i'll send in 15$ + $1.50 to cover paypal fee.

least we can do to help.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

[email protected]

If anyone else wishes to do donation to my paypal, please let me know the amounts in which you intend as Nicklfire has, and include the cost of fees.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

bump for a good cause! Please share the link with family and friends you think would like to make a donation.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

donation sent, i encourage everyone to donate, great reason. couple bucks is better then nothing.

whoever the top 3 gives the biggest donation i will give a 1 year donator membership (25$ value each) so it's worth at least that and your helping a cause

At the end of this could you let me know what members were the top 3 katienaha


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

I keep the emails stating the names of the donators that CCS sends me. Fantastic incentive! THANK YOU!


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

oh come ON... no one is going to take nicklfire up on his incentive offer? I have had no new donations! Lets go people, its for a great cause!


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Bump it up


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

sunday bump nothing new...


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

If you know someone who is fighting/has fought/has lost the battle of cancer, and you would like me to dedicate some laps to your loved one, please PM me the name. I will carry a card saying "I am dedicating these laps to: _____ ______" I hope to have someone photograph me carrying each card. 

Please donate.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

My mom fought breast cancer last year and it was in her lymph nodes so she had to get those taken out too. She is on an experimental drug right now which theyre hoping helps prevent it from coming back as bone cancer and because shes on the drug shes being monitored lots so that's good. only downside is it weakens the bones and causes arthritis and she already had bad arthritis so she is in constant pain now


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

I worked some overtime on Friday. Just donated some of it.

Steve


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

My best friends mother died of cancer. I've paypaled you.

I'm on disability, if I can manage to do it, you should too.

Good luck with the walk for a good cause Katie.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## curtisonrad19 (Oct 31, 2010)

My grandmother pasted away earlier this year due to cancer,
I sent 25.00 via paypal + 2.50 for fees.

Good luck with the donations,

Curtis


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

That's great to see guys


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

so guys, once the paypal transactions go through, I am have only $152 towards my goal of 500!!! you guys ROCK!!!! 


Also for the paypal, because 2 of you sent me money today, i was able to take it all out at once thus saving some fee money, and I equally shared the fee between you two, so that ups your actual donation amount. Im keeping track of this so that if you prove to be a top donator to my cause, you WIN Nicklfire's prize!

If you wish to not get lost in the system of me emailing myself though, do feel free to PM me your original donation amount (include what you sent to cover paypal fees) and it will help the system... I don't want to lose you! Not all have remembered up front to make sure your forum name was made clear, and names and aliases were added later, etc etc. 

But seriously guys and gals, you are all so awesome.


----------



## skabooya (Jun 15, 2010)

bump for donations. Im donating here to our Relay for Life. Im walking this year too. Good on you Katienaha.
It is true, every little bit counts. Dont feel ashamed if you can only donate $2 or so.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Nicklfire's 16 dollars has been processed and donated!


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

bumpin it up. the recent paypal donations have made it to my bank account and onto my visa. once i can get my computer at home to work, i will make the donation (my blackberry wont open the canadian cancer society page for some reason). i wont use my credit card from a work computer, and im pretty sure my computer at home is down with a bad case of a virus.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

The most recent donations via paypal have been processed and donated!! 348 dollars have been donated to date, and my goal is 500. 152 dollars to go!!! Thank you so much everyone!


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

bump it up!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Just gave. In memory of my Mom. Boy it's still painful.

Thanks for doing this Katie.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Bump it up.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

thank you very much for the donation crazy72. I really appreciate it!


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

bump before i leave for victoria in the morning, i wont be on the forum much while im gone!


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Free bumps since I've been away in victoria? Almost there guys... Few more donations!! Nicklfires donation incentive is still going too!


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

BUMP! Need a few more! thanks to everyone who has already donated, you ROCK!!


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

bumping......


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

When is the relay?


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

May 14 and 15 in pg


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

bump again.. come on.. liiiiiiitle bit more..


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

what's remaining?


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

$132 to reach my goal.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

I hope a few more people donate soon.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Yeah nothing yet. As of now, it seems the donation incentive Nicklfire set out has its winners... unless someone else donates....


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

The next person to donate 50 dollars or more will get a handmade item for free from me, ill just mail it to you.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll Match any donations until i hit 50$


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

I challenge sponsors to help out with donations and incentives. This is not for me, but for cancer research!!


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Since it seems that no one else is able to donate, I will send the winners of the donation incentive to Nicklfire right now. However, I do believe that you can still donate through August 2011, so if you feel the kindness in your heart to do so, please feel free to donate any monetary amount!


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Fail. Had to work a couple night shifts and am totally unable to make it to the relay. The donations are still going to all the right places though, and I feel bad I can't make it to the walk, but theres that line of needing to work to pay the bills, and nightshifts were unfortunately my only option this week. I'm going back to bed now...


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Katie,

You tried and that is what counts. You still raised money for Cancer research. In that respect your efforts were a success. We are really short money right now, but I donated anyway. Cancer has claimed both my grandfathers and a friend. Congrats on your efforts.

Steve


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

+1. Don't beat yourself up. You've done all this and you've raised a nice chunk of money for this great cause. You can be proud of yourself. I did the same things years ago to run my first marathon, and I fell sick just a few days before the run. It's disappointing but out of your control. You need to pay your bills. You did the right thing.


----------

